# My Boyfriend got Bit by a Dog!



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Not a poodle, of course!

His friend was out of town and my bf went to his house to let out the dogs/feed them. Well, apparently the fence was broken in the backyard so both dogs ran away! My boyfriend panicked and called his friend. His friend said, "****, i thought i fixed that fence." :doh: Anyway, the friend didn't seem too concerned and just told my bf to drive around and look for the dog. (seriously!?). 

Well, luckily, someone found the dogs a few hours later and called the number on the tag (yay dog tags!). My bf picked up the dogs and brought them back. One of the dogs refused to go into the house, so my boyfriend grabbed the dog by the collar (these dogs don't even have leashes!) and tried to bring him in the house. Well, the dog growled and showed his teeth. My bf knew this was a bad sign, but was SO scared the dog would run away again so he didn't let go. Well, the dog bit him. Then the dog ran in my bf's car and sulked and wouldn't get out for 30 minutes.

Luckily the dog didn't draw blood. My bf called his friend and apparently his friend has gotten stitches before from being bitten by this dog. Also, the dog had nails that were close to an inch long. My bf pointed that out to his friend but apparently the dog bares his teeth at the groomers when they try to clip them. 

Moral of the story? Training, socializing, and grooming at an early age are invaluable! This dog was 5 years old and clearly has been neglected. Maybe not left out to starve or tied on a chain, but the mental and emotional needs of the dog were neglected.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I know what I would say the next time this "friend" asked your boyfriend to look after his dogs -- thanks but no thanks!!

People like that shouldn't be allowed to have a dog.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Also, the dog had nails that were close to an inch long. My bf pointed that out to his friend but apparently the dog bares his teeth at the groomers when they try to clip them.


It's important for nails to be clipped or else they can start to curl and grow into the dog's paw pad - or even if they're just a little bit too long, the nails can push the dog's toes up into unnatural positions when the dog stands or walks... I would think a groomer could muzzle the dog and just get the job done!?! 



ChocolateMillie said:


> Moral of the story? Training, socializing, and grooming at an early age are invaluable!


Agreed!! 110%!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Growling and showing teeth at the groomers isn't an excuse not to get the nails done, muzzle that sucker and get to work! I couldn't count the amount of dogs that go into psycho crocodile death roll fits for their nails, but it has to be done!


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Growling and showing teeth at the groomers isn't an excuse not to get the nails done, muzzle that sucker and get to work! I couldn't count the amount of dogs that go into psycho crocodile death roll fits for their nails, but it has to be done!


I didn't know Kiba got her nails done there. LOL. Even with trying to desensitize her to getting her nails done, she has to be muzzled every time, her brother is the same but with me holding him he isn't an issue.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL! You just have to go fast with those dogs and make sure you're careful at the same time. Luckily, it's very, very rare that I'll cut a nail too short.


----------

